# safety first!!!



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is my Boston Terrier, Brady. He loves to take over my son's car seat when he can....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh sooooo cute. 
I LOVE Bostons. <3


erhhh... I mean... they're alright... you know... for a small dog. lol. :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha that's adorable!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

The last pic made me laugh. Thank you for that, and for sharing.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Oh sooooo cute.
> I LOVE Bostons. <3
> 
> 
> erhhh... I mean... they're alright... you know... for a small dog. lol. :tongue:


lol...I know, I know. I'm not a huge fan of the little ones either. That's why I made sure I got the biggest Boston possible (he's about 24.8lbs), and treated him like he was 60lbs. Now he's two, and thinks he's all big and bad. Oh well...better than a yapper, I guess. :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> The last pic made me laugh. Thank you for that, and for sharing.


Oh no problem...and I swear, it wasn't by luck that I got that shot. He REALLY was sleeping like that. lol


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great!!!
Not sure you needed to get the "Biggest Boston"
Our girl Shelby is probably the smallest one. She is around 10-12lbs! She is the BOSS of everyone. At home and @ the park. Many a BIG dog has tried messing with her and her ball, and they have all gone running with their tail between their legs! :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Khan said:


> Those are great!!!
> Not sure you needed to get the "Biggest Boston"
> Our girl Shelby is probably the smallest one. She is around 10-12lbs! She is the BOSS of everyone. At home and @ the park. Many a BIG dog has tried messing with her and her ball, and they have all gone running with their tail between their legs! :biggrin: LOL.


Oh I know it. lol I'm a dog trainer and I see it all the time...they're so awesome!!! The little ones make me slightly nervous...they just look so dainty.  haha


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Boston's are one of the acceptable small breed dogs in my book! Bailey used to play with a mini Boston terrier when she was younger...they were the best of buds LOL :biggrin:

And those pictures remind of how Danes will try and fit on a regular chair or couch, but not quite successfully! Great pictures!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> lol...I know, I know. I'm not a huge fan of the little ones either. That's why I made sure I got the biggest Boston possible (he's about 24.8lbs), and treated him like he was 60lbs. Now he's two, and thinks he's all big and bad. Oh well...better than a yapper, I guess. :wink:


The ones that I have met are not like most small dogs, I could definately have a Boston someday... and anyone that knows me knows that now that i've said that, I'll have one for sure. lol.
Bostons and Corgis are my favorite little guys. :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> The ones that I have met are not like most small dogs, I could definately have a Boston someday... and anyone that knows me knows that now that i've said that, I'll have one for sure. lol.
> Bostons and Corgis are my favorite little guys. :biggrin:


Haha...

Well then, I'll congratulate you now on your future Boston. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that has to be some of the cutest photos! Upside down pupster! Love them! and at least hes in the car seat haha!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is just too cute, I can't get over it.


----------

